# AXA Quick Change Tool Posts options



## trlvn (Mar 25, 2022)

As mentioned in another thread, I've ordered a Busybee CX706 for delivery in April and I want to start it off with a quick change tool post system.  I know I've read that people have bought these from Amazon (.ca or .com?) for about $250 (CAD, right?).  I see a piston-style from Accusize for $248, w/free delivery:



			https://www.amazon.ca/Accusize-Piston-Style-Lathe-0251-0100/dp/B00HWG58G6/ref=sr_1_7?crid=3HMZN9ID8RKKX&keywords=quick%2Bchange%2Btool%2Bpost%2BAXA&qid=1648256097&sprefix=quick%2Bchange%2Btool%2Bpost%2Baxa%2Caps%2C72&sr=8-7&th=1
		


All the sets include 5 tool holders with the useless bump knurler and the angled parting tool holder that I consider useless as well.

However, I happened to notice that Precision Matthews sells a wedge-style for USD 150 (approx CAD 187!):



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/wedge-quick-change-tool-post-set-axa-special/
		


I think the wedge style is preferable AND their package includes 3X 101 holders and 2X 102 holders!  All useful holders in my books.  The drawback is that their first estimate on shipping to Canada is very high (I'm also thinking about getting an 18 pc 5C collet set at the same time).  I can probably cut that down to about USD 20 by having it shipped to a service in Lewiston NY and picking it up there.  

Anybody have any concerns with either the Accusize or PM packages?

I haven't tried to find a better deal on Banggood or AliExpress.  Anybody have a smoking deal on one of those?

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 25, 2022)

Axa tool holders are too heavy to have a smoking deal on these from aliexpress. Maybe 18 pc 5C collet set - but 5c is not a world standard and sort of unique so hard to get these specialty items from China - ER32 Er40 etc. are what ali is great for and easily owns accusize. 

PM set is standard China. Same as Accusize same as aliexpress same as anywhere else - same factory probably. 

If you getting a larger set - say 10 holders or so, some other choices are available.


----------

